# Yahoo GRRescue 101



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I use to be a member of the Yahoo's Golden Retriever Rescue web page, and I think some of you might have been in there or knew of it. Now it is gone. Anyone know what happen to it?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I use to be a member of the Yahoo's Golden Retriever Rescue web page, and I think some of you might have been in there or knew of it. Now it is gone. Anyone know what happen to it?


 
I didn't realize it was gone. I know the GRCA-NRC started a rescue president's list which is where we go first if we have a need. I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

Email Bob Bornstein and tell him you want to be on it again.
For some reason I get the emails from GRRescue101.
Here is the latest:

Discussion Forum-Golden Retriever Rescue 
Messages In This Digest (1 Message) 
1. Today's Auction 5-1-10 From: Bob Bornstein 
View All Topics | Create New Topic Message 
1. Today's Auction 5-1-10 
Posted by: *"Bob Bornstein" [email protected]* bobbornstein1 
Sat May 1, 2010 8:38 pm (PDT) 


More info to come later, but today was bittersweet.

Our brave volunteers had a difficult day that is best summed up by this
comment from Cheryl:

Terribly disappointed about the results today. I've never left 6 behind
(and still had money left) but I've never seen a crowd like this or prices
like this. There were times we couldn't even see over the heads of the
people around the pens to see which dogs we were buying - we just bid. 
Couldn't see each other at times, it was tight, crowded quarters. Probably
50+ people around the pens that were being auctioned.

We got 11 of the 17 adults and got none of the females with puppies. 

Dreary, muddy, dirty conditions. Very stressful, real time. Millers running
up the bids determined to get the the young females with puppies. We are all
trying to focus on being grateful for the dogs we got out * while trying not
to think too much about those we didn¹t get.

We had eight volunteers at the auction. Can¹t thank them enough for stepping
into the fire. Thanks to all of you who sent money. Thanks to all of the
groups who volunteered to take these dogs. As I said, there will be
additional info tomorrow or Monday.

For the Puppy Mill Rescue Team

- Bob -
-- 
Bob Bornstein, President
Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue
Oklahoma


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That site was closed down for a short while in 2007 ( when I first made this post) but later was reopened. I too get e-mail notifcations from them. I am glad someone took it over and got it going again.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

these auctions!! I really had no idea they existed. I tend to keep my head in the sand, guess millers don't just sell individual pups (duh).

read this this AM & it's haunted me all day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spruce*

Spruce

Yes, these auctions really do exist. I get the msgs. from GRRescue101
all the times and these wonderful people go to these auctions all the time and save Goldens.

Here is the story about the auction and link to donate to the Golden Ret. Rescue Team:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=77012


----------

